# Crossen in der Eilenriede



## Roger Raffel (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo! Momentan fahre ich regelmäßig mit einigen Leuten mit dem Crossrad in der Eilenriede, derzeit noch in der Woche und am Wochenende, wenn es früher dunkel wird, muss man mal sehen. Vielleicht gibt es ja hier in der Biker-Fraktion Interessierte, die mitmachen wollen?


----------



## Roger Raffel (20. September 2008)

Gibts Interessenten für Eilenriedeausfahrten, in der Woche mit Licht, am Wochenende tagsüber? Ich wollte mit Crossrad fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insider (20. September 2008)

Eilenriede wird zum Teil auch schon hier behandelt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=349075&page=10

Frag doch da mal direkt. Mit deinen Stollen auf dem RR bist ja schon auf dem richtigen Weg


----------

